# Leonardo DiCaprio's maxilla.



## Chrysler69 (Feb 26, 2020)

Is this young mans maxilla recessed?


----------



## Hepatologyscribe (Feb 26, 2020)

*I'm not shore.*


----------



## Deleted member 2733 (Feb 26, 2020)

Side profile is cope


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Feb 26, 2020)

Chrysler69 said:


> Is this young mans maxilla recessed?


Harmony /10 
Looks better than that faggot barret . I rate leo a 7.5 psl tbh


----------



## Nosecel (Feb 26, 2020)

He is kind of like Gandy, I mean, he has average features, but his eyes SAVE him so hard, that foids start to worship him


----------



## Chrysler69 (Feb 26, 2020)

BUT IS HIS M A X I L L A RECESSED?
Looks pretty recessed to me ngl


----------



## TURBO (Feb 26, 2020)

He has very good forward growth. Especially with the Frontal bone, it hangs over his eyes giving him that incredible eye area. I mean, just look at the distace from his eye to his nose from a side profile shot.


----------



## Chrysler69 (Feb 26, 2020)

TURBO said:


> He has very good forward growth. Especially with the Frontal bone, it hangs over his eyes giving him that incredible eye area. I mean, you just look at the distace from his eye to his nose from a side profile shot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this even a true side profile? Also his upper lip looks like its having a hard time to catch up to the lower


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Feb 26, 2020)

TURBO said:


> He has very good forward growth. Especially with the Frontal bone, it hangs over his eyes giving him that incredible eye area. I mean, just look at the distace from his eye to his nose from a side profile shot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jfl that’s not even a side profile


----------



## Cope (Feb 26, 2020)

Not recessed, but not amazing either.


----------



## Vidyacoper (Feb 26, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> Harmony /10
> Looks better than that faggot barret . I rate leo a 7.5 psl tbh









tell me ur joking


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Feb 26, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> View attachment 283051
> View attachment 283052
> tell me ur joking


Chico and Leo are godly . Barret looks like a fag


----------



## Vidyacoper (Feb 26, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> Chico and Leo are godly . Barret looks like a fag


barrett literally mogs leo to the next fucking universe


----------



## Chrysler69 (Feb 26, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> barrett literally mogs leo to the next fucking universe


Wrong.Leo has more of an appeal while barrett looks like a fuckin ken doll


----------



## DarknLost (Feb 26, 2020)

Bekanu said:


> Side profile is cope


if its very ugly/truecel then not


----------



## needsolution (Feb 26, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> barrett literally mogs leo to the next fucking universe





Chrysler69 said:


> Wrong.Leo has more of an appeal while barrett looks like a fuckin ken doll


Prime unbloated Barrett > prime unbloated Leo
Both have something in common. High fwhr which makes them look bad if they gain a little bit weight. You can see it when u take look at their younger photos and now take look at photos after they turned mid 20s. Very fast wall.


----------



## Vidyacoper (Feb 26, 2020)

Chrysler69 said:


> Wrong.Leo has more of an appeal while barrett looks like a fuckin ken doll


cope


----------



## Deleted member 4645 (Feb 26, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> View attachment 283051
> View attachment 283052
> tell me ur joking



FUARK why can't I be reincarnated as this nigga.


----------



## Kingkellz (Feb 26, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> barrett literally mogs leo to the next fucking universe


Girls will pick prime Leo over Barret anyday


----------



## Vidyacoper (Feb 26, 2020)

Ioan said:


> FUARK why can't I be reincarnated as this nigga.


he looks unreal bro



FUCK THAT FORWARD GROWTH



FUCKK THOSE CHEEKBONES



FUCKKK THAT EYE AREA



FUCKK THAT FWHR
HE LITERALLY HAS EVERYTHING TURNED UP TO PERFECTION


Kingkellz said:


> Girls will pick prime Leo over Barret anyday


COPE COPE COPE COPE


Kingkellz said:


> Girls will pick prime Leo over Barret anyday


----------



## Deleted member 4645 (Feb 26, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> he looks unreal bro
> View attachment 283087
> FUCK THAT FORWARD GROWTH
> View attachment 283088
> ...



I know dude. His hair is also god tier. Suifel.


----------



## Usum (Feb 26, 2020)

Harmony in the upper face >> Huge mandible.
Many subhumans I know have huge mandibles.
Unless you are recessed af of coursE.


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Feb 26, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> barrett literally mogs leo to the next fucking universe


Big cope . Girls think barret looks odd while girls think leo is an angle . Psl isn’t everything
Angel *


Kingkellz said:


> Girls will pick prime Leo over Barret anyday


Legit dude leo is angelic mean while barret is a gay faggot to girls


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Feb 26, 2020)

It's not.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Feb 26, 2020)

very good maxilla


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 26, 2020)

Bekanu said:


> Side profile is cope


Not as important as front but def matters, you’re rather have a wimp side profile than a warrior one?


----------



## Deleted member 2733 (Feb 26, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Not as important as front but def matters, you’re rather have a wimp side profile than a warrior one?


I was just saying you can have a good side profile that doesn't translate to front view attractiveness, which is all that matters.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 26, 2020)

Bekanu said:


> I was just saying you can have a good side profile that doesn't translate to front view attractiveness, which is all that matters.


True but 7 psl side with 7 psl front mogs 8 psl front with 2 psl side


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Feb 26, 2020)

yes but front is everything lmfao

meeks, pitt, dicaprio

shit sides but god tier front

yet majority of users here have better sides but shit tier fronts


----------



## Deleted member 2733 (Feb 26, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> True but 7 psl side with 7 psl front mogs 8 psl front with 2 psl side


I disagree with that, PSL wasn't made for side.


----------



## Chrysler69 (Feb 26, 2020)

5foot8Paki said:


> yes but front is everything lmfao
> 
> meeks, pitt, dicaprio
> 
> ...


Oye gandu tu phir wapis aagya?


----------



## Alexanderr (Feb 26, 2020)

Chrysler69 said:


> Wrong.Leo has more of an appeal while barrett looks like a fuckin ken doll


It’a true, the majority of women will without a doubt prefer a pretty boy like Leo over a gay alien cat looking dude.


----------



## Deleted member 2661 (Feb 26, 2020)

TURBO said:


> He has very good forward growth. Especially with the Frontal bone, it hangs over his eyes giving him that incredible eye area. I mean, just look at the distace from his eye to his nose from a side profile shot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bruh his forehead is recessed, wtf you on about son


----------



## Vidyacoper (Feb 26, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> Big cope . Girls think barret looks odd while girls think leo is an angle . Psl isn’t everything
> Angel *
> 
> Legit dude leo is angelic mean while barret is a gay faggot to girls


doesnt matter what a random girl u asked on snapchat said






































<------- Legendary picture of jordan barrett kissing victoria secrets model barbara palvin while 4 other victoria secret models in the background scream out in jealousy and excitement

Once again it literally does not matter what random girls u messaged on snapchat have said about him, they will cope




VS




LITERALLY CANNOT COMPARE THEM, DONT EVEN BOTHER COPING


----------



## chadpreetcel123 (Feb 26, 2020)

Bekanu said:


> Side profile is cope



You are coping hard

Keep on crying you recessed jaw big nose subhuman


----------



## Deleted member 2733 (Feb 26, 2020)

chadpreetcel123 said:


> You are coping hard
> 
> Keep on crying you recessed jaw big nose subhuman


Yes, brainlet, keep using ad-hominem instead of actually attacking the subject.


I bet Meeks and Barrett are coping as well


----------



## Swolepenisman (Feb 26, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> doesnt matter what a random girl u asked on snapchat said
> View attachment 283431
> View attachment 283433
> View attachment 283434
> ...



Pitt mogs both


----------

